# Gas fireplace with internal accent lighting



## kevinvinv (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi Folks,  looking for a recommendation on gas direct vent fireplaces that have internal accent light options.

I know Napolean has something but it is pretty lame-  and Napoleon is about my least favorite company in the entire world anyway.   I have had a hard time finding anything on google too strangely.

Any help is appreciated

Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 1, 2019)

Heat n Glo makes a couple of different inserts with accent lighting...









						Escape Gas FireBrick Inserts | Heat & Glo
					

Heat & Glo Escape gas fireplace inserts offer more features than any other on the market today.




					www.heatnglo.com


----------



## kevinvinv (Dec 1, 2019)

DAKSY said:


> Heat n Glo makes a couple of different inserts with accent lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info-  I will check it out.  Ideally I am looking for a direct vent complete fireplace...  but this may be a start!  Thanks again!


----------



## jsiets (Dec 1, 2019)

are you looking for a ember bed accent type of light for a insert or back lighting?

Kozy Heat Roosevelt has accent ember bed light in it.

As for built in  Direct vent fireplaces Fireplace Extrodinaire just moved their rear accent lighting to the top of the box and added a front ember bed light kit, and  it looks really nice.  Kozy has several direct vent with ember bed lights.


----------



## kevinvinv (Dec 1, 2019)

jsiets said:


> are you looking for a ember bed accent type of light for a insert or back lighting?
> 
> Kozy Heat Roosevelt has accent ember bed light in it.
> 
> As for built in  Direct vent fireplaces Fireplace Extrodinaire just moved their rear accent lighting to the top of the box and added a front ember bed light kit, and  it looks really nice.  Kozy has several direct vent with ember bed lights.



Thanks! I will check those out.   Ember bed lighting is cool but for sure I want some sort of back light if possible.   The idea is to have it look nice when the flame is out and also possibly to light up the back a little more when the flame is on.  Thanks again!  I understand napolean is bringing out some new lighted ember bed stuff but I dont like Napolean.


----------



## kevinvinv (Dec 7, 2019)

kevinvinv said:


> Thanks! I will check those out.   Ember bed lighting is cool but for sure I want some sort of back light if possible.   The idea is to have it look nice when the flame is out and also possibly to light up the back a little more when the flame is on.  Thanks again!  I understand napolean is bringing out some new lighted ember bed stuff but I dont like Napolean.




Anybody know anyone who has ADDED an interior light to a firebox that doesn't have one from the factory?   I sure am having trouble finding EXACTLY what I want....   (as usual) .


----------



## kevinvinv (Dec 7, 2019)

kevinvinv said:


> Thanks! I will check those out.   Ember bed lighting is cool but for sure I want some sort of back light if possible.   The idea is to have it look nice when the flame is out and also possibly to light up the back a little more when the flame is on.  Thanks again!  I understand napolean is bringing out some new lighted ember bed stuff but I dont like Napolean.




He @jsiets ,  You mentioned that  FX just moved their accent lights up top...  I noticed that... the local dealer had a unit with the lights pointing up from the bottom... which I much prefer.  Do you know why FX (and others too like Kozy) are moving the lights from the bottom to the top?


----------



## jsiets (Dec 8, 2019)

kevinvinv said:


> He @jsiets ,  You mentioned that  FX just moved their accent lights up top...  I noticed that... the local dealer had a unit with the lights pointing up from the bottom... which I much prefer.  Do you know why FX (and others too like Kozy) are moving the lights from the bottom to the top?




the logs show better when in thermostat mode and no flames are on if you prefer the rear accent light they might be willing to work out a deal on the older unit if they have units sitting on the shelf.


----------

